# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > مبتدی: نمودار  erd , dfd چيه يكي كمك كنه

## alieqbal

آقا من اين همه تاپيكو ديدم يكي درست و حسابي نيومد اين نمودارارو شرح بده 
يعني يه نفر پيدا نميشه 
من ERD , DFD فروشگاه كامپيوتر ميخوام و لي كسي  نيست كه حتي يك توضيح كوچيك بده 
يكي كمك كنه

----------


## یاشار24

dfd نمودارهای تشریح مساله از دیدگاه مهندسی نرم افزار و erd بیانگر موجودیت ها از دیگاه دیتا بیسی است

----------


## alieqbal

براي فروشگاه ما يك مشتري(ادارات،مدارس،اشخاص) . مدير(فروشنده) . انبار. فروشنده (نمايندگيها و فروشگاه ها) . 
داريم.
من موجوديتهاي هر يك را آماده كرده ام.
ERD آنها را هم كشيده ام ولي در ترسيم DFD مشكل دارم لطفا كمك كنيد. جسارتا عجله دارم. :ناراحت:

----------


## mohammadian7

dfd یا همون data flow digram  جریان گردش کار(داده) در یک سیستم یا زیر سیستم رو نشون میده و کلیه داده های مرتبط با بخش های سیستم مشخص میشود که به عنوان مثال انبار با فروشنده ارتباط داره که داده های مورد تبادل آنها کالا است و فاکتور که با یالی بین این دو نمایش داده میشوند. مطلب زباده در این مورد هم به فارسی و هم به انگلیسی جستجو کنید.

----------

